# s13 vs s14????



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Ok so i've decided on the 240sx over the 200 for several reasons... Next step, s13 over s14.

Here's my background info, correct me if I'm wrong. 
s13 (89-94) 89, 90 have a sohc 12v engine and the 91-94 have the dohc engine (or something close to those two)
Could you tell me anything with the fastback's vs. coupes too?

s14 (95-98) the 2.4l engine... dont really know too much about em or the body styles... any info on pros/cons of the two platforms would be a big help. I am really anxious to get rid of the Sentra for a nice little upgrade


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

to find all the differences b/w the models and years check:

http://www.socal240sx.org/ 

go to the FAQ, then Specifications


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Thanks a lot for the link


----------

